# 24” Schwinn Prewar Bike



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice original paint girls bike. Missing lock on fork. Will ship to lower 48 states add $85 for shipping or local pick up in Lakewood ca any other pictures you need let me know 
Sold as is


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 11, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## nick tures (Apr 11, 2022)

thats a rare one !


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 12, 2022)

$200


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks for the start, But NoDeal


----------



## prewarmachine (Apr 12, 2022)

$240


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 12, 2022)

300 picked up


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Apr 12, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> 300 picked up



getting close ND


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Apr 13, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## MBlue6 (Apr 13, 2022)

Would look good with this one.


----------



## vwcerra (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi,

Is this still on sale? Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes still for sale ?


----------



## vwcerra (Aug 31, 2022)

What is the price?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 2, 2022)

vwcerra said:


> What is the price?



This is deal or no deal. You bid on it.


----------



## vwcerra (Sep 3, 2022)

Elpajaro85 said:


> Yes still for sale ?



$325


----------

